# The wait is over!!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

First off i want to thank everyone who submitted pictures. I know it took me a while to get it done. Picking music was difficult and i'm still not totally satisfied with it but its done and posted. Enjoy!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

You did a nice thing for the breed and you did a wonderful job! (loved the ending!!) 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Well done! I love the ending.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That was soooooo cute!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very well done, are you sure no humans were harmed in filming of that video?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol thank you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Very well done, are you sure no humans were harmed in filming of that video?


 
well i'm sure someone was nipped along the way at least once! lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

love it ! you did a great job


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great video and great job!

I loved the ending too!

My 2 babies were in the video. :wub:


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Really enjoyed it. Thx for your hard work!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

That was wonderful! Thanks for showing how the GSD really lives.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

That turned out wonderful! Nice Job!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Wish i'd had more pictures to put in though. Had to use more pictures of my monsters than i'd planned/wanted to use but the song lasted longer than the pictures i had. I'll probably make another video in the future. I make them often of my kids to send home to the grandparents. I'm glad everyone is enjoying the video! thanks for the compliments.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Loved it! Made me realize once again how much I love these dogs. Thanks for making the video!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh darn, I totally missed this. I could have submitted a ton of pics 

But it turned out wonderfully, great job. I loved the end, that was perfect.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I can't see the video.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've got three copies of the video on DVD. I'm trying to figure out what i'm going to do with them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Oh darn, I totally missed this. I could have submitted a ton of pics
> 
> But it turned out wonderfully, great job. I loved the end, that was perfect.


 
haha thanks. I was debating between that video for the ending or the video i have of the same trick but Shasta has some final words. 





 
its pretty funny.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I can't see the video.


 
maybe you can see if directly on youtube?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> haha thanks. I was debating between that video for the ending or the video i have of the same trick but Shasta has some final words.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Shasta's last words‬‏
> 
> its pretty funny.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh my god, that is funny. I LOVE IT! :wub::wild:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh my god, that is funny. I LOVE IT! :wub::wild:


 
she is such a character sometimes. Its great. I'm so glad i got that on video.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> she is such a character sometimes. Its great. I'm so glad i got that on video.


I hear you on that. It's always good to have a camera handy when you need it just in case to get stuff like that on tape. :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I hear you on that. It's always good to have a camera handy when you need it just in case to get stuff like that on tape. :wub:


 
yup! drives my husband crazy lol


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That was so awesome!!! I'm sorry I missed it, I would have sent pics. Great job!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well keep an eye out! i'll probably do a part 2 video sometime in the next few months.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Can I post this on my FB?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice video and it's touching. Will Rodgers
said the thing about " if there's no dogs in heaven".


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

can i play some guitar on your 2nd video???



KZoppa said:


> well keep an eye out! i'll probably do a part 2 video sometime in the next few months.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I loved it. What a great video!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Can I post this on my FB?


 
go for it!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> can i play some guitar on your 2nd video???


 
its very possible


----------



## BoscoDog (Jun 12, 2010)

That was beautiful!!! Thanks for your hard work putting it together!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BoscoDog said:


> That was beautiful!!! Thanks for your hard work putting it together!!!


 
thank you!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome video! Thank you for putting it all together! I love it!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome video!!


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

That was wonderful. Great job.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

excellent...I love it


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Great video! Well done!


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Such a great video thank you for making and sharing it!!!


----------



## Libra girl (Jun 6, 2011)

Loved the video im looking forwrd to our new 8 week old leo coming home to our 2 greyhounds and 4 cats happy days!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Libra girl said:


> Loved the video im looking forwrd to our new 8 week old leo coming home to our 2 greyhounds and 4 cats happy days!!!


 
well welcome to the board. I'll be making a part two kind of video sometime soon if you'd like to submit pictures of your pack later on. Just look for the thread! i'll probably post the link in this thread. Congrats on the soon to be new addition!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Only one problem that I see with this video.............TOO SHORT!!!!! 

Awesome job. Let me know if I can post it on my FB page.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Loved it. Great job!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Awesome job Krystal, next time I gotta give you some pics of Dodger so you can use them if you'd like


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> Only one problem that I see with this video.............TOO SHORT!!!!!
> 
> Awesome job. Let me know if I can post it on my FB page.


 
Randy you can definitely post it to your facebook. I think it getting around would be great. 




DCluver33 said:


> Awesome job Krystal, next time I gotta give you some pics of Dodger so you can use them if you'd like


 
Steph, keep an eye out for the thread requesting pictures!


For anyone curious, i think the next video i'll be asking pictures for will have a section dedicated to fosters with the foster parents owned pets to help promote rescue as well the the fact its not as scary and dangerous a breed as people would like to have others believe.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome job!! so funny that the post of this video got called to my attention on Blitz'z first birthday!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> Awesome job!! so funny that the post of this video got called to my attention on Blitz'z first birthday!!


 
LOL! That is too funny Casey. Hope things are going well with all the pups and their training! Hope your girls are well also!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Krystal that video was great--so beautiful!!! You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Krystal that video was great--so beautiful!!! You did a wonderful job!!!


 
Thanks Leslie!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Very nice. But I noticed that you did use a picture I didn't give permission to use: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ogs-can-you-fit-picnic-table.html#post1941493

I posted some alternates in your picture request thread that you could use instead. Not a big deal, what's done is done - I did take the picture, but there are a lot of dogs in it besides my own, so I was a little surprised to see it in your video.


----------

